# help id fish



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

i posted before. but never got a definate answer


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks Like a Gold Spilo but get a better pix wih him in a tank heh


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

spilo i believe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet fish looks like a spilo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u gotta wait till its tail heals and see if it has a hylaine edge


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

looks like a spilo 2 me


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gold spilo I also beleive.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If no humeral spot or black ventral tips......S. maculatus.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said no humeral spot and black ventral tips and as i stated at your other post i thing this one is Maculatus...







!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah looks like a Spilo to me! Nice looking fish!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

looks like a maculatus in this pic but not in your other ones cuz they had the blak spot


----------

